# G.SKILL Dual / Single Rank Aufklärung für AMD APU Kaverie



## Phil [G.Skill] (18. Februar 2014)

*G.SKILL Dual / Single Rank Aufklärung für AMD APU Kaverie*

Die Fragen und Diskussionen rund um das Thema Dual Rank, tauchen seit der neuen AMD APU Kaverie immer wieder auf.

Vielen war es vielleicht bereits bekannt, dennoch möchte ich jetzt nochmal offiziell ein Statement von der Zentrale weitergeben.

Es ist eigentlich denkbar einfach. Für unsere Speicherriegel gilt,:

*double sided = dual ranked

single sided = single ranked*

All unsere 8GB Module sind double sided, und damit auch dual ranked.
Bei Speicherkits mit 2GB/4GB Riegeln können keine pauschalen Aussagen getroffen werden. Diese werden sowohl single, als auch double sided hergestellt.

(gilt nicht für Server- und SO-DIMM)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Phil


----------

